# juniper vpn stopped working [solved]

## slaterson

my employer uses juniper vpn.

i am running gentoo 64 bit, i have been connecting to the vpn without issue - until a little over a week ago when i updated my system.  now, when trying to connect to the vpn, the juniper network connect gives the error "Config failed" when connecting to IVE.  ncsvc.log has the error

```
rmon.error Failed to add route: dest 10.100.100.0 mask 255.255.255.0, gw 10.100.110.70 dev (null). Error 3, fd = 7 (routemon.cpp:961)
```

i am trying to get this working again, can't seem to figure it out...

this is what i have tried:

0) googled the error - couldn't find anything helpful.

1) install 32-bit gentoo on a spare drive - exact same error.

2) install fedora 17, install oracle jre 1.7 - it works!  this means the problem i am having is in gentoo.

3) installed 32-bit oracle jre 1.7 on gentoo and linked to the plugin - exact same error.

no longer being able to connect to the vpn in linux is forcing me to boot into linux.  its a drag.

any help, thoughts, advice is greatly appreciated!Last edited by slaterson on Tue Dec 11, 2012 5:12 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Hu

What is the output of sed -n -e 940,980p routemon.cpp, as run in the source directory of whatever program logged that error?

----------

## slaterson

 *Hu wrote:*   

> What is the output of sed -n -e 940,980p routemon.cpp, as run in the source directory of whatever program logged that error?

 

rmon is part of the juniper vpn client.  its not open source, i don't have access to the file routemon.cpp.

----------

## Hu

If the software is proprietary, then you might be better served exercising your support contract and getting their help in resolving it.  Additionally, they may be able to examine the output of the command I suggested and provide useful feedback.

You could try to strace the program, but unless you get lucky, you would need the program source to understand why the program is behaving as it does.

----------

## dewke

 *slaterson wrote:*   

> my employer uses juniper vpn.
> 
> i am running gentoo 64 bit, i have been connecting to the vpn without issue - until a little over a week ago when i updated my system.  now, when trying to connect to the vpn, the juniper network connect gives the error "Config failed" when connecting to IVE.  ncsvc.log has the error
> 
> ```
> ...

 

I'm getting a similar error.  No clue yet what caused the break, but it is definitely Gentoo related

----------

## user

Let me guess, 

route/ifconfig moved to /bin from /sbin.

 *Quote:*   

>  # which route
> 
> /bin/route
> 
> # equery b /bin/route
> ...

 

----------

## slaterson

that did the trick.  working now, thanks!!!

----------

## dewke

Well I feel stupid...  I knew about route and had symlinked it, but didn't know about ifconfig.  Thanks!

----------

